# Arkansas-how to get added to rescue



## rudybunt (Jun 29, 2008)

I just want to add my help any one in north west Arkansas that needs helpor if there is an organization local me and my wife can help we would like to join. We live in Green Forest AR and want to help in any way we can. We use to help doing the Bright Star home inspections in NewYork on Long Island.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Arkansas: How to get added to rescue*

I believe I remember you, Rudy!

Did you also work with Jeannie Orsini? She may be someone to get in touch with as I believe she has Arkansas contacts. 

I am editing your post title to include the state hoping that might help.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Arkansas: How to get added to rescue*

Welcome to this site RudyBunt, thank you for adding to the rescue resources~have you checked your local petfinder? In my area the local rescuers, spca post the dogs they have and you could contact them that way, just put in your zip-code in the search. Speaking of Jeanie Orsini where did she go? Her last post was last year and she was a top poster!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Arkansas: How to get added to rescue*

I still talk to Jeanie Orsini...she has her own rescue now and is up to her eyeballs in local dogs...so she stays off the boards to resist temptation...lol....


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Arkansas: How to get added to rescue*

Omg where has Jeanne been her own rescue? Whats the name of it?
We need all the southern contacts we can get, thanks for the offer I am sure someone will take you up on it.


----------

